# Knox County



## sliprock (Apr 16, 2013)

Been out several times no luck


----------



## sliprock (Apr 16, 2013)

:twisted:


----------



## killtree (Apr 8, 2013)

spent all day saturday in knox... No luck....two false morels....thats it...


----------



## kbarker01 (Apr 18, 2013)

In Holmes county no luck either, howdy neighbor!


----------



## nicia (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing yet...but if we keep getting rain and warm days it won't be long! That snow yesterday definitely didn't help the cause!


----------



## mickeysue12 (Apr 21, 2013)

Logan County Ohio went out today found nothing with the 32 temps thinking to cold? hopefully this week things will change


----------



## skully (Mar 6, 2013)

I like seeing the false ones out there... The real ones will follow soon after!


----------

